# Super Cheap GoPro HD Hero 3



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

So a friend of mine found this and has bought one himself. No affiliation or recommendation implied, just passing on the info as it seems like an incredible deal if you're after one of these.

http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au ... ition.html

$179 which is around half the usual price.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Buyer beware! that's only the white model and you want the black, it's really the only option considering all the features and frame rate and res, controller bla bla bla.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I didn't look into any of that, are there technical differences between the black and white? I just assumed it was only the colour that was different.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 26, 2013)

I just got my silver hero 3 in the post today....pumped. Went to jb hi fi and picked up an lcd screen and memory card, and a special suction cap thing with an arm to mount it on yak....looking forward to getting on the water with it...


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Reminds me of the surfer that lost his around Telle Creek and the Go Pro was found at Surfers a couple of weeks after. The footage of it rolling through the surf underwater lasted about an hour, and the owner was also found as his face was on the start of the footage.


----------

